# Appropriate Pump



## leemec (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, 

I am brand new to salt water tanks. I have a 20 gallon long, acrylic, tank. It is completely empty right now, no water, nothing. I was wondering how to properly filter the water. I will have live rock in it and a couple clown fish. I also haven't added any sand to the bottom yet either. I guess I am basically looking for some pro tips for a newbie with her first tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

For filtering the water you will need at least 1.5lbs of live rock per gallon. Next a couple of 400gph powerheads to move the water around in the tank. A skimmer, but you can do water changes weekly to keep nutrients in check and not need one. That is all you need to filter your water. Would be best to use RO/DI water. And you don't have to have a sand bed, you can run it without one. But thats entirely up to you.
*w2


----------

